# packing up a knitting machine



## TagandLink (Nov 1, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can find out how to pack up my Brother Compuknit bulky knitting machine back into its case? I'm moving and haven't had it stored away for YEARS. A schematic would be great.


----------



## francraft (Nov 8, 2012)

Your instruction book might be helpful.


----------



## TagandLink (Nov 1, 2013)

Can't find the instruction booklet!


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

TagandLink said:


> Can't find the instruction booklet!


The instructions for "Replacing your machine into the carrying case" are on page 7 of the user manual.

As you cannot find your instruction book, I have put it on my website so that you can download a copy, free of charge.

All of the files on my website are free of charge and safe to download to your computer.

To download the file, please click on the link below and find the file called Brother KH270 Chunky/Bulky Knitting Machine User Manual.pdf, which is the same as your CompuKnit Bulky machine:

http://mostlyknittingmachines.weebly.com/free-brother-knitting-machine-accessory-manuals-and-punchcard-sets.html

I hope that this helps you.


----------



## TagandLink (Nov 1, 2013)

BINGO!!!!

MANY, MANY THANKS!


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

TagandLink said:


> BINGO!!!!
> 
> MANY, MANY THANKS!


You are welcome.


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

Mostly Knitting Machines - I don't have a brother but would just like to say THANK YOU for such a wonderful resource your web site is - extremely helpful to Brother owners. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

MostlyKnittingMachines said:


> The instructions for "Replacing your machine into the carrying case" are on page 7 of the user manual.
> 
> As you cannot find your instruction book, I have put it on my website so that you can download a copy, free of charge.
> 
> ...


I was going to recommend your website but you beat me to it. 😊


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

PS: I hope you have the little locking bracket to keep the carriage from moving.


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks very much for your site. Just found the instruction book for the KL 116 and downloaded it. Maybe now I can finally start using it. . .!!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

WHat a wonderful site.


MostlyKnittingMachines said:


> The instructions for "Replacing your machine into the carrying case" are on page 7 of the user manual.
> 
> As you cannot find your instruction book, I have put it on my website so that you can download a copy, free of charge.
> 
> ...


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://mostlyknittingmachines.weebly.com/free-brother-knitting-machine-accessory-manuals-and-punchcard-sets.html

Thank you for posting your website, lots of great information.

Rhonda


----------



## knit99 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sometimes i find manuals online. You might give it a try.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

When packing make sure the ends are protected. Broken ends are hard to get fixed.


----------



## TagandLink (Nov 1, 2013)

Many thanks. I have all the pieces and now have packed it carefully in its case...and made sure the carriage does NOT move. Bubble-wrapped all the small things. Now I need to find a good box for the ribber and bubble wrap it.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Go to Home Depot and get that rigid foam and cut it to size for the ends of your machine. A box for your machine will be hard to find. You may have to make one by putting two boxes together. Just make sure you protect the ends. End caps are hard to replace.


----------



## TagandLink (Nov 1, 2013)

AWESOME suggestion. Thanks!


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

I have a knitting buddy who uses a shotgun case to carry and store her machine.


----------



## TagandLink (Nov 1, 2013)

GREAT idea. I'm thinking my bulky might be too big but I'll check into that. I just need a case for the ribber attachment....


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I have gun cases for all my ribbers. Much better than the original boxes, especially if I need to transport them.


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

Usually the schematic for packing a machine is printed on the machine cover, at least it is on the four of my machines.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I found the schematics to pack a machine in the user manual.

I would also suggest you get bubble wrap for your ribber and perhaps put the pieces, into a bag, box or tote. A tote works best because you can see through them.
That way You won't lose any of the pieces, tools, clamps, etc. 
Its what I do for my knitting machines.


Rhyanna


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

TagandLink said:


> Does anyone know where I can find out how to pack up my Brother Compuknit bulky knitting machine back into its case? I'm moving and haven't had it stored away for YEARS. A schematic would be great.


Are you pacKing it up for storage or for shipping?


----------



## TagandLink (Nov 1, 2013)

I found the schematic and all my tools. I'm packing it now for storage. 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi TagandLink.

I am glad that you found out how to pack up your ribber.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------

